# sifflement powerbook



## gece (26 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai un powerbook 1,33 depuis 15 jours. Je n'avais pas remarqué au début car je trouve qu'il est très silencieux, mais depuis 4/5 jours, il émet un sifflement un peu strident et continu. Aux possesseurs de cette machine, avez-vous remarqué la même chose ? Je pense que ç'est le disque dur.
Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de la carte graphique comme j'ai pu le lire sur de nombreux messages de ce forum.
Merci


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Juin 2004)

Hein ? Quoi ? Qu'est-ce que tu dis ? 

Parce que dans la communauté, on est un peu dur de la feuille... Au risque de me faire envoyer chez les grecques, j'ai les portugaises ensablées....

... Il y a des sujets semblables qui traitent de ce sujet... mais rien de bien concluant (si mes souvenirs sont bons, mais j'ai aussi la mémoire qui flanche parfois )


----------



## vincmyl (27 Juin 2004)

Si moi aussi j'ai des sifflements mais j'ai l'impression que ca vient de l'adaptateur


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Si moi aussi j'ai des sifflements mais j'ai l'impression que ca vient de l'adaptateur



Pareil... il y avait eu un post (une paire de mois de cela) sur ce sujet... l'auteur semblait incriminer BlueTooth...

J'ai les mêmes sifflements avec l'adaptateur... pas uniquement celui du mac d'ailleurs (téléphone portable, routeur)... 

s'il y a un pro de l'électricité qui est membre, je serais curieux de connaître quel type de bricolage pourrait arranger ça (tirer une masse...).


----------



## Mulder (27 Juin 2004)

Pareil mais avec un WallStreet lorsqu'il est sur secteur.


----------



## gece (27 Juin 2004)

En ce qui me concerne, ça ne vient de l'adaptateur. Je pense que c'est le disque dur. Et je me demande si ça vaut le coup de le retourner à Apple. Je ne suis pas sur qu'ils considèrent ça comme un problème. Mais quand on travail dans le silence, au bout d'un moment ça devient pénible.


----------



## qslprod (27 Juin 2004)

il parait que c le bus system

Met toi en mode de performance automatique et je suis sur que tu verras que le bruit s'entend beaucoup moins,

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## vincmyl (27 Juin 2004)

Moi je suis deja en Automatic


----------



## gece (27 Juin 2004)

Il est en mode automatique. Mais c'est peut-être un bruit "normal"...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Juin 2004)

Je m'affole pas trop pour ca pour le moment


----------



## pim (28 Juin 2004)

Mon powerbook est parfois siffleur aussi. Mais c'est très très rare. Enfin pour être plus précis cela a du m'arriver 4 fois en tout, il y a 1 semaine environ. Je pense plutot pour le disque dur, plus précisément le moteur du disque dur, parce que ça fait un bruit caractéristique de moteur en rotation. C'est pas un acouphène en tout cas parce que ma copine l'a entendu et en était toute surprise, parce que d'ordinaire c'est silence total.

Je pense que cela peut être lié à des considérations d'humidité ou de température.

Tu as essayé de cocher la case "Suspendre l'activité du disque dur chaque fois que possible" dans "Economie d'énergie" sous "Préférences système" pour voir si cela fait une différence ?

De toute façon, même une calculatrice fait du bruit, essaye de coller ton oreille contre une calculatrice en appuyant sur les touches, tu entendras quelque chose (testé sur une Hewlett Packard).


----------



## vincmyl (28 Juin 2004)

Oué c'est vrai et puis faut dire que j'ai jamais entendu le ventillo


----------



## gece (28 Juin 2004)

J'ai été très surpris du silence quand je l'ai eu. Du coup, je pense qu'on cherche le moindre écart au silence. Quand l'activité du disque est suspendu, on n'entend plus rien. Mais je n'ai pas l'impréssion qu'il y avait ce sifflement au début. Est-ce un défaut du disque? J'avais eu le même problème avec mon iMac. Le sav d'apple l'avait alors changé. Mais j'ai appris qu'Apple pouvait considérer que le bruit n'est pas genant et donc ne rien faire...


----------



## peon.master (28 Juin 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Mon powerbook est parfois siffleur aussi. Mais c'est très très rare. Enfin pour être plus précis cela a du m'arriver 4 fois en tout, il y a 1 semaine environ. Je pense plutot pour le disque dur, plus précisément le moteur du disque dur, parce que ça fait un bruit caractéristique de moteur en rotation. C'est pas un acouphène en tout cas parce que ma copine l'a entendu et en était toute surprise, parce que d'ordinaire c'est silence total.


Pour l'acouphène, j'entend du 12 kHz et c'est permanent  
Sinon, ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que ce soit le disque dur!!!



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, même une calculatrice fait du bruit, essaye de coller ton oreille contre une calculatrice en appuyant sur les touches, tu entendras quelque chose (testé sur une Hewlett Packard).


HP48G par exemple

Pour retourner au sujet, Je pense qu'il est possible que ça vienne de l'alim. Les bobinages peuvent éventuellement siffler a des armoniques de leur fréquence de fonctionnement.

Il existe un spray a vaporiser (a froid) sur les bobines et transfos. Je ne connais plus le nom. L'effet est la solidarisation des spires pour ne pas qu'elles vibrent. Il faut que le liquide pénètre bien à l'intérieur de chaque transfo si il est fermé. Eventuellement essayer de faire rentrer par dessous. Il faut laisser durcir une heure ou deux avant de remettre en fonction.

ça doit se trouver chez Distrelec si qqn a la motive de tester.


edit: ça doit etre le "plastik 70 " si je me souviens bien.


----------



## Agamben (29 Juin 2004)

Mon Titanium 867 siffle aussi, toujours dans les mêmes circonstances : quand je me trouve sur un site web avec des champs de saisis ! typique !!!
Ex : yahoo rencontre (non non il ne siffle pas les filles !), estat, etc...
J'ai jamais compris le phénomène, et le sifflement vient du hd ! Ca fait presque 2 an que ça dure, donc, c'est pas un symptome grave a postériori !


----------



## vincmyl (29 Juin 2004)

Ok moi avec la derniere MAJ ca le fait moins


----------



## powerbook867 (29 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oué c'est vrai et puis faut dire que j'ai jamais entendu le ventillo



Attends la canicule et on en reparle....


----------



## niconono (29 Juin 2004)

Moi sur mon 15" 1.25 ca le fait avec le proc en perf maximales.... Des fois j'ai l'impression que le son varie avec l'activite ethernet.. En automatique j'entends plus, mais l'ordi va moins vite alors je prefere entendre le bruit  
En tous cas en veille le bruit est la aussi..mais plus tranquille.. ???:sleep: 

Mystere.. faudra que j'essaye de le brancher avec la prise terre pour voir une difference...


----------



## vincmyl (29 Juin 2004)

Moi j'ai pas changé les réglages depuis que je l'aie, tout en Automatic


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Juin 2004)

gece a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai un powerbook 1,33 depuis 15 jours. Je n'avais pas remarqué au début car je trouve qu'il est très silencieux, mais depuis 4/5 jours, il émet un sifflement un peu strident et continu. Aux possesseurs de cette machine, avez-vous remarqué la même chose ? Je pense que ç'est le disque dur.
> Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de la carte graphique comme j'ai pu le lire sur de nombreux messages de ce forum.
> Merci



Ne serait-ce pas tout simplement à cause de la chaleur qui declenche les ventilos... ?


----------



## vincmyl (30 Juin 2004)

Rien a voir je pense


----------



## gece (3 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-ce pas tout simplement à cause de la chaleur qui declenche les ventilos... ?


Non, il ne s'agit du ventilateur. Il s'est déclanché une fois et c'est completement différent.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Juillet 2004)

C'est un bruit continu


----------

